# How To Manipulate Feeding Cycles  and  Growth Hormone for New Muscle



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It’s reported that Vince Gironda – one of the original bodybuilding legends – once said, “Bodybuilding is 80% diet.” If you consider this for a moment you realize that he was right. You can lift all the weights you want and train until you pass out but without a proper diet the effort will be [...]

*Read More...*


----------

